
Introducing Search Ads - tambourine_man
https://developer.apple.com/app-store/search-ads/
======
devhead
i bet the ads will be more relevant than the search results we normally get
from the app store. Too bad they didn't try to just make the app store search
better for users and not worry so much about promoted app ranking.

------
sparky_
This could give the ad tech companies a run for their money.

------
breakingcups
This makes the adblocking extension feature in the iOS browser even funnier.
"You can block ads on our device, as long as they are not our ads"

